
Glamour Magazine to Cease Print Publication - joegahona
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/20/business/media/glamour-magazine-ends-monthly-print-publication.html
======
joegahona
> Although the number of Glamour’s paid subscribers has remained stable over
> the last three years, at around 2.2 million, Ms. Barry said it was time for
> the publication to break away from the printed page. “This is my plan,
> because it makes sense,” Ms. Barry, a former executive producer for social
> and emerging media at CNN Worldwide, said in an interview. “It’s where the
> audiences are, and it’s where our growth is. That monthly schedule, for a
> Glamour audience, doesn’t make sense anymore.”

Serious question: Has any print magazine ever survived as a digital
standalone, once the print version went away?

